# New Modern Arnis black belts in Russia



## Dieter (Mar 9, 2009)

*New Modern Arnis black belts in Russia*


In January 2009 I traveled to Russia again, to teach the 7th Modern Arnis seminar in Russia (5th in Ekatarinburg and 9th in the east (I also taught 2 seminars in the Ukraine in 2008))
The organizer was again, as always in Ekatarinburg, my student Alexander Pisarkin, Lakan Isa, who is the russian chief-instructor for Modern Arnis. Ha has traveled many times to Germany and the Philippines to continue his Modern Arnis training with me and the Filipino Masters and Grandmasters.

During this seminar something special happened:
The first Modern Arnis black belt examination in Russia!
Alexander passed his Lakan Isa examination during the 50 years of Modern Anris anniversary camp in Germany in 2008: An now, 3 of his best students went to be tested for Lakan Isa, 1st level black belt Modern Arnis.
All 3 of them, namely Konstantin Ostroushko, Alexey Samoylov and Evgeniy Budalin showed excellent skills and good knowledge in Modern Arnis and can be proud to be the first black belts in Modern Arnis, that were examined in Russia. Congratulations!
There were also several student examinations, from white up to brown belt. All student showed great enthusiasm and all passed their new degree.
This is not a surprise, because they train up to 5 times a week (around 3 hours each time) and get special training during the weekend from Alexander. With Alexander Pisarkin as their excellent instructor and that amount of training, no wonder they are good.

It is nice to see, that Modern Arnis is also developing in Russia and one can be sure, that Alexander and his 3 new Lakan holders will keep the level of Modern Arnis up.
Modern Arnis will sure go a long way still in Russia!



Datu Dieter Knüttel
Grandmaster of the DAV


Here a few pictures


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2009)

Dieter said:


> *New Modern Arnis black belts in Russia*
> 
> Congratulations!
> There were also several student examinations, from white up to brown belt. All student showed great enthusiasm and all passed their new degree.




Dieter,

Congrats on your visit and also to the students who tested. 

I have a question. You state white belt here was tested for as well. Do you follow the six whites and three browns as in the back of the book from The Professor, or ..., . 


Thanks


----------



## Dieter (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello Rich,

thanks for writing,
No, we have the student ranks in that order:
white, yellow, green, blue, brown and then the 10 Lakan/Dayang ranks.

Greetings


Dieter


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2009)

It's always good to see the art being spread!


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 9, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## bobquinn (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome Dieter, The Russians are in good hands, GM Tongson spoke of the skills found in Russia. Wish Jimmy nad I could make camp this year. I have a worldwide trip planned for next year. Just a few stops to mention. I will teach a seminar in Vietnam,yes Vietnam. First time a MA seminar was taught in the country. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Dieter (Mar 10, 2009)

bobquinn said:


> Awesome Dieter, The Russians are in good hands,


Thanks Bob, very kind of you.


> GM Tongson spoke of the skills found in Russia.


Yes, they are very dedicated.


> Wish Jimmy and I could make camp this year.


Indeed, it would have been very nice. I am very sorry to hear, that you will not be able to make it.


> I have a worldwide trip planned for next year. Just a few stops to mention.


When and to where? 
Most probably, next year will be a camp in the Philippines again. Probably July in Palawan. As soon as I have more news, I can post it.


> I will teach a seminar in Vietnam,yes Vietnam. First time a MA seminar was taught in the country.


Wow, very good. Modern Arnis makes his way!


> Hope to see you soon!


I will be at the Hall of Fame in San Antonio, Texas at the 22nd and 23rd of May and then I might teach a seminar in Dallas on Sunday the 24th. Still in the planning. 
Are you there as well? Any chance?

Greetings


Dieter


----------



## stickarts (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats and thanks for sharing info and the pics!


----------

